# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  چگونه انصراف بدم

## konkur100

سلام
دوستان یه اطلاعات جامع میخواستم در مورد انصراف از دانشگاه پیام نور . 
چه شهریه هایی باید پرداخت بشه موقع انصراف از دانشگاه ؟؟؟
آیا برای انصراف از پیام نور مشکلی پیش نمیاد که رشته جدید تحصیل کنیم ؟؟؟ از نظر نظام وظیفه منظورم بود . 
ورودی 93 هستم و تا به حال هیچ واحدی در این دانشگاه پاس نکردم و میخواستم بدونم مشکلی ندارم برای رشته جدیدم وقتی میخوام انصراف بدم و معافیت تحصیلی جدید برام صادر کنن ؟ راستی من فقط شهریه پرداخت میکنم . نه امتحان میدم نه سر کلاس میرم . مشکلی نیست ؟؟؟
لطا جواب بدین خیال مارو راحت کنید

----------


## konkur100

یکی از دوستان جواب بده

----------


## djamin

سلام چون پول دادی هیچ مشکلی نیس.نظام وظیفه هم هر دانشجویی میتونه یک بار انصراف بده از دانشگاه ویک سال تحصیلی(ازمهر تاشهریور)وقت داره بره دانشگاه جدید تا معافیت تحصیلی جدید براش صادر بشه.موفق باشی

----------


## T!G3R

_سلام دوست عزیز
این سوال ها رو باید از مشاورین محترم انجمن بپرسید @Saeed735 @afshar
موفق باشید..._

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام
> دوستان یه اطلاعات جامع میخواستم در مورد انصراف از دانشگاه پیام نور . 
> چه شهریه هایی باید پرداخت بشه موقع انصراف از دانشگاه ؟؟؟
> آیا برای انصراف از پیام نور مشکلی پیش نمیاد که رشته جدید تحصیل کنیم ؟؟؟ از نظر نظام وظیفه منظورم بود . 
> ورودی 93 هستم و تا به حال هیچ واحدی در این دانشگاه پاس نکردم و میخواستم بدونم مشکلی ندارم برای رشته جدیدم وقتی میخوام انصراف بدم و معافیت تحصیلی جدید برام صادر کنن ؟ راستی من فقط شهریه پرداخت میکنم . نه امتحان میدم نه سر کلاس میرم . مشکلی نیست ؟؟؟
> لطا جواب بدین خیال مارو راحت کنید


نه چون پیام نور بودین هزینه ای برای انصراف ازتون گرفته نمیشه....البته هر چند ترمی که اونجا ثبت نام کردین هزینه ی شهریه ثابت و شهریه متغیر رو ازتون میگیرن....البته اگه تا الان نداده باشین....


از نظر نظام وظیفه هم مشکلی نداره...هر دانشجویی میتونه یه بار انصراف بده...

----------


## Ali.psy

> سلام چون پول دادی هیچ مشکلی نیس.نظام وظیفه هم هر دانشجویی میتونه یک بار انصراف بده از دانشگاه ویک سال تحصیلی(ازمهر تاشهریور)وقت داره بره دانشگاه جدید تا معافیت تحصیلی جدید براش صادر بشه.موفق باشی


متولد مرداد 75باشه چی؟ دومین بار معافیت ميگيره چون شنیدم بیس سال تمام نميتونه دوستمم نگرانه

----------


## konkur100

> متولد مرداد 75باشه چی؟ دومین بار معافیت ميگيره چون شنیدم بیس سال تمام نميتونه دوستمم نگرانه


منظورت اینه که کسی که 20 سالش تمام باشه . براش معافیت تحصیلی جدید صادر نمیشه ؟؟؟؟ دوستان این واقعیت داره ؟؟؟
من متولد 74 هستم .

----------


## Ali.psy

> منظورت اینه که کسی که 20 سالش تمام باشه . براش معافیت تحصیلی جدید صادر نمیشه ؟؟؟؟ دوستان این واقعیت داره ؟؟؟
> من متولد 74 هستم .


من خودم نمیدونم...دوست عزیز..دارم سوال میپرسم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## djamin

> متولد مرداد 75باشه چی؟ دومین بار معافیت ميگيره چون شنیدم بیس سال تمام نميتونه دوستمم نگرانه


هردانشجویی حق داره یکبار از یک دانشگاه انصراف و مهلت داره تایک سال تحصیلی(مهر تا شهریور)به دانشگاه جدید بره.

----------


## Ali.psy

> هردانشجویی حق داره یکبار از یک دانشگاه انصراف و مهلت داره تایک سال تحصیلی(مهر تا شهریور)به دانشگاه جدید بره.


پس برای دومین بار معافیت تحصیلی میدن مشکلی نیست؟ :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35): 20 سالش میشه مرداد95

----------

